# Do you see something wrong here?



## LadyFlynt (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is something I heard someone say while disciplining their child...



> "Are you blessing mommy when you do that?" and "You're not blessing mommy when you do that."



Is there anyone else here that is seeing something wrong in these questions/statements?

I'll post my thoughts in a bit...I just wonder if anyone is picking up on the same thing I am....

[Edited on 9-18-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2006)

I wouldn't put it that way. Sounds like she thinks euphemisms work better than the truth. Fos some reason, some people don't like to say what they actually mean when speaking to children, I have never figured out why. It's like addressing the child as "we" rather than "you".


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 18, 2006)

Me centerdness, guilt driven parenting.


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought children were a blessing, not that they blessed people. That was my first thought. God, not little Jimmy, blesses mommy.

Edited for grammar.

[Edited on 9-18-2006 by Athaleyah]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 18, 2006)

Okay, so it wasn't just me...whew!

The person is a relative and it just struck a wrong chord with me. I couldn't figure out why...but it was bothering me today so I started to think on it. I'm certain the reasoning would probably be due to the verse, "and her children will rise and call her blessed". Well, that happens LATER...not during the training years. Parents earn that...you don't use it against a child. It's like telling a child that they need to behave to make you (the parent) look good. This is not surprising considering that it comes from the thinking of Denny Kenaston and Bill Gothard.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 18, 2006)

No wonder kids (sadly even in the church) have such a warped sense of protocol!


----------



## govols (Sep 19, 2006)

Or could it be that they were conveying a sense of when they are a blessing to their Mother that they are actually being a blessing to the Father? Honoring their Mother as to honor the Father in Heaven.

I teach my children that. When they honor and obey their Mother and Father, who are they actually honoring and obeying? The Father in Heaven - praying all the while that God would cleanse their hearts at a young age.

Could it be that? I, of course, didn't hear the conversation ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 19, 2006)

Nothing was ever said of honoring and obeying God. These ppl don't believe in a child needing salvation. In fact, they will not accept a child's profession until the child is a teen.


----------

